# So sick to my stomach, some people are awful.



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My husband works for AT&T and was out on a job. He was out a ways from everything and had to go over a hill to do some stuff. As he's walking he found eight dead, skinned puppies. Looked like it was done recently. He's currently waiting on authorities to get there.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

That is disgusting! Hope they catch the low life


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Need to be skinned! Yes what a low life! I can't write what I thinking! And I try not to judge anyone; but anyone can see this is a sick person that needs to be caught and punished! Bill


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

That is horrific. I'm so sorry he had to see that, but maybe because he found them when he did the police will be able to catch the killer.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That's just sick, who would even think of something like that?? Those poor babies.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

poor babies, i feel sick.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Brick walls and tall trees are made just for sick bastards like this that would do such a thing to a helpless puppy.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg so horrible.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Future Serial Killer in the making.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Here in Ontario the creep would get probation.....maybe


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

some sickos in the world


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

The world we live in seems to be getting worse and worse. Very sad story indeed


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> My husband works for AT&T and was out on a job. He was out a ways from everything and had to go over a hill to do some stuff. As he's walking he found eight dead, skinned puppies. Looked like it was done recently. He's currently waiting on authorities to get there.


People are absolutely ruthless. We feel because animals have pretty much no rights that its okay to torture them. Working at an animal er i see a lot. But its hard to hold back the words that I really wanna say sometimes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> People are absolutely ruthless. We feel because animals have pretty much no rights that its okay to torture them. Working at an animal er i see a lot. But its hard to hold back the words that I really wanna say sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd be surprised if the authorities did anything. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> I'd be surprised if the authorities did anything.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know this isn't a gsd story. But hearing this made me wanna share this. When I worked at good hope animal hospital cpaa (a pa rescue was called to Harrisburg pa for a bad pit bull mauling) no not what you think. It was actually people that hurt him. This is a story about jimmy. I remember a tech coming back saying we have a severe emergency prep the tables. When he arrived I seriously thought the worst his face was covers i blood. With a machete sticking out of his face. What did he do wrong? He lost a fight because he was never raised to be violent. His RO (responsible owner) dumped him off and he used scent to find his way home. His RO didn't want him home so they took a machete and hacked away at his face and sliced off his nose because he smelled his way home. A neighbor to these people called the cops these people were proud of themselves. They got arrested. Jimmy made a full recovery heres his pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> I know this isn't a gsd story. But hearing this made me wanna share this. When I worked at good hope animal hospital cpaa (a pa rescue was called to Harrisburg pa for a bad pit bull mauling) no not what you think. It was actually people that hurt him. This is a story about jimmy. I remember a tech coming back saying we have a severe emergency prep the tables. When he arrived I seriously thought the worst his face was covers i blood. With a machete sticking out of his face. What did he do wrong? He lost a fight because he was never raised to be violent. His RO (responsible owner) dumped him off and he used scent to find his way home. His RO didn't want him home so they took a machete and hacked away at his face and sliced off his nose because he smelled his way home. A neighbor to these people called the cops these people were proud of themselves. They got arrested. Jimmy made a full recovery heres his pictures
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So sad....also about the pit bull! South Carolina recently...a pit was drug behind a truck! She was saved....but so much skin, hair, and nails were missing from road rash. In my personal opinion....if justice was true....these people would get what they give to these animals....I have a very low tolerance for people who hurt helpless old people, kids and animals! Only the worst bullies pick on the helpless and innocent! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just when you think it can't get worse... OMG it's getting worse as I post!!!!!!!!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> So sad....also about the pit bull! South Carolina recently...a pit was drug behind a truck! She was saved....but so much skin, hair, and nails were missing from road rash. In my personal opinion....if justice was true....these people would get what they give to these animals....I have a very low tolerance for people who hurt helpless old people, kids and animals! Only the worst bullies pick on the helpless and innocent!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly. In firmly feel all animal shelters, rescues, prisons, and whatever else should have a personal "karma room" where no matter what the crime
Karmas just ad harsh when you get the same treatment. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't even describe the countless cases that I see on bully breeds. It makes me so mad and sick to my stomach. But my profession is to help the helpless. And redirect my mood toward my energy to help.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Some people are sick! They should be neutered so they can't reproduce! I really feel like this bad genes! That bull about no dad no mom I was beat; I was abused! Is a bunch of crap! Any normal person that was abused" would not want to do it too anyone of anything else! Sorry for the rant" this is crap! Bill


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

bill said:


> Some people are sick! They should be neutered so they can't reproduce! I really feel like this bad genes! That bull about no dad no mom I was beat; I was abused! Is a bunch of crap! Any normal person that was abused" would not want to do it too anyone of anything else! Sorry for the rant" this is crap! Bill


Understood! No excuse! Everyone makes a choice. Your past, present or future situation does not pre-determine the choices you make in life. You can make a good choice or bad choice. Most of the time....the good choice is harder and most people want the easier wrong path. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

People that do that to animals usually move up to hurting people.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

He finally got a call from the SPCA for the area. They are going to start looking into it tomorrow. He gave them all the information and they said if they need anything else they will call tomorrow.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Please keep us updated of you know anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I wonder if these were puppies that couldn't be sold? People would do crazy things to get rid of unwanted puppies. I hope the scum rots!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

There is evil in the world. No matter how much we rant and rale, no matter how much we swear vengeance and seek revenge---any of us, or even all of us can not undo the suffering of even one puppy.

Like everyone else, I think this is a horrible thing for someone to have done, and wish for justice. But there is no justice----and there probably never will be. The person or persons who have done the injustice are wrapped in the dark cloak of anonymity----their tracks covered by the snow of obscurity. Occasionally, the dark veil of secrecy may be lifted a little, and those responsible discovered. But mostly, it is not. And the evil goes on its way, gaining strength with every step. Feeding off of our helplessness and lack of any real way to fight it or stop it.

We are doomed and helpless in a struggle to fight evil. Evil can't be destroyed, it can't be weakened, stopped or even slowed down. The more we try to fight it, the stronger it becomes. We are powerless.

Or are we? I know of only one way to stop evil. And that is, to build the opposite of evil and hate. Evil and hate can not survive where there is love and goodwill. 

It is easy to hate and seek revenge. It is hard to give up hate and revenge and seek love and goodness instead. It goes against everything our minds tell us. It seems completely opposite of what we feel we should be doing.

Maybe what we need to do is react by doing the complete opposite of what we feel like doing, but know seeking the revenge we feel we want will do nothing whatever to help or even undo the tiniest part of what has already been done.

Maybe instead of hate, we should show love. Maybe instead of revenge, we should look for justice. Maybe instead of revenge, we should seek to love and help those that we still can help----those who have not suffered like this yet.

You do not have to forget---and it is better not to forget. What better way to remember than to use that memory to work to make the bad just memories?

Do good. As you sow, so also shall you reap.

As Ye Sow


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

CelticGlory said:


> I wonder if these were puppies that couldn't be sold? People would do crazy things to get rid of unwanted puppies. I hope the scum rots!


Agree'd ive seen cases where puppies were stuck in constructor bags were double. layered and left in extreme heat. 
Someone's little girl actually notices the bag moving and heard faint noises.
They were brought in pretty immediate. They were baby lab pups. 

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

My god what an awful lot thing to do to any animal but what a happy looking dog now makes me sick what people will resort too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

sarah1366 said:


> My god what an awful lot thing to do to any animal but what a happy looking dog now makes me sick what people will resort too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hes a brave boy. And after all he went through loves people. He's truly an amazing dog. And after what people did to him or anyone could do to any animal we (not us personally) but we as humans should be ashamed of how we act over the dumbest of things. 
Who bags up puppies? Who starves animals? Why take a machete to a dog..its all out of selfishness and personal greed (the dog wasn't violent enough to make money, the puppies couldn't be sold or afforded) it makes you wonder. Those of is that consider our pets as family. As like another child, or as a friend would anyone sick enough to do that to a dog or cat do that to their own kids?? Its no different. 

LVT. N.Latham


----------

